# the last airbender will rock...!!



## rajat (Jun 29, 2010)

hey guys...!!
our favourite charachters are back in action..
sokka, katara, zuko, and aang..
just waiting to watch the movie "the last airbender"
just click the link below 4 details..
http://tinyurl.com/TheLastAirbenderYT
http://awesomeness123456.webs.com/avatar th...


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

well, it looks cool and all, but if the movie is anything like the last few ive seen then its only good for the action scenes and there will be no plot development whatsoever. however, if they do decide to actually develop the storyline effectively then yea, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## matsoljare (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, here's what the fans think.


----------



## fresk (Nov 15, 2010)

I just watch this flick and i think its a good movie to watch and pretty entertaining too.Last air bender does a pretty good business,but its a not a very good movie,its just average flick.Dev Patel has done good job in this flick.


----------

